# Etape caledonia 2009



## LeeW (11 Jan 2009)

Anyone here doing Etape Caledonia 2009?
I've just entered and notice there are over 2000 riders on the list.
I'm staying at http://www.pitlochrybackpackershotel.com , There are still some beds left if anyone still wants to enter.

Does anyone know what the road surfaces are like, will help me choose tyres. Also any idea of gradients, steepest climb? Will help me choose cassette (I have a 11-23, 12-27 or 11-34).


----------



## gavintc (11 Jan 2009)

There is only one decent hill and your fitness will define the ratios. Personally, I will be fitting a 12-27 for the hill, but if your legs can take it the 11-23 would be OK. The roads are back road tarmac and certainly good enough for 23mm tyres. There is the odd bit of gravel, but few potholes and it is generally a good surface. We entered last summer and are looking forward to our 2nd attempt at the course.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2009)

I did it last year and my 50/34 compact with a 12 to 25 cassette 23mm tyres coped fine; I enjoyed so much I've entered again. I was expecting a bit of a climb but it was actually quite gentle. The surfaces are like gavintc describes.

PS my sig has a link to the gps output of my ride and the 'elevation' link in the 'Activity Dashboard' gives yoa picture of grade profile.


----------



## Alves (12 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> I enjoyed so much I've entered again.


sort of how I feel about it.
The "Schiehallion" hill is quite easy really although most folk did it a lot faster than me!
There are some lumpy short bits right at the end but they are short and steep and so long as you expect them they don't pose too much of a problem although psychologically, phew.
Road surfaces are excellent by highland standard btw.
My best day's cycling last year although I would not compare it to a good Audax day out which is a different sort of fun.


----------



## LeeW (12 Jan 2009)

It seems like the steepest gradient is about 1:6. I think I will ride my Fujin SLII (weighs about 19lbs) fit the 12-27 cassette (I use 58/42/30 front). I think I will use my disc wheel in the back with 23-571 tyre, prob a Michelin pro2 race. 28-406 Schwalbe Stelvio front.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2009)

I passed by a bloke powering his bent up the hill last year, he seemed to have no probs. I calculate the 18.5% max as 1 in 5.4.


----------



## LeeW (16 Jan 2009)

Any of you doing it this year?


----------



## gavintc (16 Jan 2009)

Yes, both my wife and I entered the week after the last event and booked our accommodation.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2009)

Yes I re-entered a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Noodley (16 Jan 2009)

I shall be riding the Deeside Loop audax on the same day. With proper hills


----------



## arranandy (17 Jan 2009)

I've entered it as well this year. A few of my club mates have entered as well


----------



## mercurykev (17 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> I shall be riding the Deeside Loop audax on the same day. With proper hills



Me Too. Hills and cars. A ride for men


----------



## jong (25 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> I did it last year and my 50/34 compact with a 12 to 25 cassette 23mm tyres coped fine; I enjoyed so much I've entered again. I was expecting a bit of a climb but it was actually quite gentle. The surfaces are like gavintc describes.
> 
> PS my sig has a link to the gps output of my ride and the 'elevation' link in the 'Activity Dashboard' gives yoa picture of grade profile.


Hi HLaB, 

One of your previous posts mentions gps output for the Etape Caledonia route.

Where can I see this pls? I have also registered for this year's ride and interested in gradients etc. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2009)

jong said:
 

> Hi HLaB,
> 
> One of your previous posts mentions gps output for the Etape Caledonia route.
> 
> ...


Just click on my signature the link takes you straight to it.
Good Luck BTW


----------



## gavintc (25 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> Just click on my signature the link takes you straight to it.
> Good Luck BTW



Your route profile is interesting. It disproves my own impression of a flat course with one hill and then a little sting at the end. The early miles were hillier than I remembered. It does suggest that hills are only really memorable when your legs are tired and complaining. The final little hill is way less significant than my body told me it was. I had to dig deep for that one. Anyway 4 months of prep remains.


----------



## magnatom (27 Jan 2009)

Hmmm. Had a look at this one. Probably one I'd be best leaving until next year. How would it compare to our little recent 50 miler?


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> Hmmm. Had a look at this one. Probably one I'd be best leaving until next year. How would it compare to our little recent 50 miler?


There were some seriously fit people doing it sub 4hrs (I think 3:39 was first, I was 4:21) but other people took it at their own pace and done it in around 6hrs +. Course wise its fairly easy mostly flat, except for Schiehallion and even that was a gentle climb. I don't think it'd be harder than the recent 50 miler. The bigger pack also makes it easier you get sucked along.


----------



## magnatom (27 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> There were some seriously fit people doing it sub 4hrs (I think 3:39 was first, I was 4:21) but other people took it at their own pace and done it in around 6hrs +. Course wise its fairly easy mostly flat, except for Schiehallion and even that was a gentle climb. I don't think it'd be harder than the recent 50 miler. The bigger pack also makes it easier you get sucked along.




More Hmmm. It's a bit of a pain that you have to turn up the day before to register and then have an early start the next day. I'm not sure I could justify staying over.

I'll probably leave it until next year, when I have a few more miles in my legs!


----------



## Alves (28 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll probably leave it until next year, when I have a few more miles in my legs!


It is quite early in the year so its always when my fitness is not the best.
It is however great fun above all. It is very competitive for some but mostly just a huge day out on closed roads with like minded folk so it is a hoot
The expense and faff is considerable as well unfortunately but worth it.


----------



## Noodley (28 Jan 2009)

Alves said:


> It is quite early in the year so its always when my fitness is not the best.



Would now be a bad time to remind you that you, I, MercuryKev and a few others shall be riding a 400km the week before the Etape?


----------



## Alves (29 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> Would now be a bad time to remind you that you, I, MercuryKev and a few others shall be riding a 400km the week before the Etape?


I'm hoping it'll be a good training run.
This (the etape) is the only ride I do competitively and the only one I've had to be helped off the bike from I was so knackered. I actually don't like my nasty competitive streak and have always tried to disown it. The EC brings it out though.
Several friends were dropped because they were too slow last year!
I would always stop if someone I was riding with got a flat but clearly never would on the EC. I'd lend someone some food or water on a ride or on an Audax, encourage them up a hill, pace them etc .....on the EC however.
Not my best side, it is fun tho'


----------



## LeeW (30 Jan 2009)

My target time is 4 hours but 3:30 would be nice


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

According to the local paper, 2700 have signed up so far and they will have to cap it to 3500 its so popular.


----------



## De Sisti (4 Feb 2009)

HLaB said:


> According to the local paper, 2700 have signed up so far and they will have to cap it to 3500 its so popular.



Is there a list of all of the entrants on the organiser's website yet?


----------



## LeeW (4 Feb 2009)

https://www.clubsonline.com.au/even...seaction=Display_List&orgid=1966&eventid=1356


----------



## kennykool (6 Feb 2009)

Rode this event last year (my first EVER ride this length) and loved it. I have signe dmyself and 9 other friends up for it this year.

Great day, well organised entry fee a bit high but worth EVERY penny in my opinion.

Schehallion is the climb and it was tough but once your up....coming down the other side is soooooo much fun....60kmh I clocked myself at. On top of this it's closed roads so you dont have to worry about something coming the other way.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnwQzdb3_Uc


Check out this link for a flyover of the course.!

See some of you there...team colours yet to be decided


----------



## LeeW (24 Feb 2009)

I wonder if anyone else is gonna take a helmet cam? I'm thinking of taking one. I will edit the footage down to about 10 mins and pop it on the you tube.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2009)

LeeW said:


> I wonder if anyone else is gonna take a helmet cam? I'm thinking of taking one. I will edit the footage down to about 10 mins and pop it on the you tube.


I don't think I will, my cam weighs nearly as much as my bike, its about as aerodynamic as a brick and my card would be full 1/2 way  but it'll be nice to see your footage , 4 hours in to 10 mins will be quite a challenge . Not that it'll make much difference but 10:59 is the youtube limit, I've uploaded 10:58.


----------



## kennykool (25 Feb 2009)

One of my group is taking a head cam and is going to soundtrack the interesting parts of the route himself. Then get it on You Tube

Quite a talented musician By the way!!!


----------



## Alves (5 Mar 2009)

The locals in Pitlochry have now had info that the roads will be closed from 6.30am onwards and I think that means if you selected an early seed/start time you'll be starting about then.
Hardly worth going to bed!


----------



## ferret fur (5 Mar 2009)

No, I think they did that last year.. You cannot really close the roads 30 seconds befoire the first rider goes through. I'd still expect a 7 or 6:45 start


----------



## fudgedog (10 Mar 2009)

If they are closing roads early, how do you get there on the day and where can you park


----------



## kennykool (10 Mar 2009)

You can get into Pitlochry via the main street. You will then be directed down to a park where there is ample parking for competitors.

They only close the roads in sections so at the end of the race you cant get out the way you came in and have to follow an alternate route. That make sense?

It is a very well organised event and everything is clearly signposted - just drive to Pitlochry and you will be guided from marshalls and volunteers.


----------



## kellis10 (2 Apr 2009)

I am keen to take part in this event this year, having trained through the winter but failed to secure an entry before it sold out (gross incompetence on my part). 

If anyone has or knows of anyone with an entry they unfortunate enough not to be able to use I would love to here from you?


----------



## adscrim (2 Apr 2009)

The event registration requires photographic ID so you wouldn't be able to use someone elses entry.


----------



## Noodley (2 Apr 2009)

kellis10 said:


> I am keen to take part in this event this year, having trained through the winter but failed to secure an entry before it sold out (gross incompetence on my part).
> 
> If anyone has or knows of anyone with an entry they unfortunate enough not to be able to use I would love to here from you?



Ride the Deeside Loop audax instead. Same date starting from Forfar


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2009)

Aggghh I just got my start time for the Etape 7:06


----------



## ferret fur (16 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> Aggghh I just got my start time for the Etape 7:06



Even more Agghhh: 07:00


----------



## fudgedog (17 Apr 2009)

Where did you find your start time ?


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2009)

fudgedog said:


> Where did you find your start time ?


They emailed it to me.


----------



## gavintc (17 Apr 2009)

7.04 for me. So we are quite close in start times. I just hope I get a good little peleton to share the work/wind. I was very fortunate last year and had a cracking ride with good group from beginning to end.

My wife is quite happy, she has an extra 30 mins in bed that morning before her start time.


----------



## arranandy (17 Apr 2009)

I've not had any email to inform me of my start time yet


----------



## kennykool (20 Apr 2009)

I got Bloody 7.34. Rubbish time considering i am aiming for under 4 hours 30 max and I said so in my seedings email. Was hoping for 7.10 at latest

Don't know why they have times asd i had no chance of getting anywhere near the start line last year....it turns into a free for all and your time doesn't start until you cross the start line anyway.


Not happy at my start time


----------



## Maverick75 (20 Apr 2009)

Same here. Aiming for 4:45 and get a 7:40 start. Suspect I'm going to spend the entire route trying to get past people - especially when they have all knackered themselves in the first 10km up to Queen's View. Still I suppose it will give me a sensible pace up until then.


----------



## ferret fur (21 Apr 2009)

I know that there are more people this year, but I didn't start until 07:24 (or something) last year & crowds really were not a problem. There seemed to be plenty of space to get past (& I broke 4hrs)


----------



## kennykool (21 Apr 2009)

Fair comment Ferret Fur. There was a fair amount of space last year.

Maverick you are dead right - those who haven't riden the course before will get a shock by the climb up to Queens view. The group will spread out even more after that!


----------



## fudgedog (21 Apr 2009)

At least you know your start times. For the rest of us who don't know yet, I phoned HQ and they say start times will be on website by end of week. I'm just hoping it will be dry and not windy on the day


----------



## ferret fur (21 Apr 2009)

fudgedog said:


> I'm just hoping it will be dry and not windy on the day



Errrr. That was _last _year: This is Scotland. It doesn't happen two years running


----------



## adscrim (21 Apr 2009)

kennykool said:


> I got Bloody 7.34. Rubbish time considering i am aiming for under 4 hours 30 max and I said so in my seedings email. Was hoping for 7.10 at latest



I put down over 5 hours 30 in my seeding e-mail and have a start time of 7:26. 
Start times seem a little strange unless they're going fast slow fast slow; i suppose that would give slower groups a chance at hanging on to a few faster groups as they come through!


----------



## fudgedog (25 Apr 2009)

I'm a tail end charlie at 7.46, along with the missus. On the plus side at least I won't be demoralised by the sub 4hr whiz kids passing every minute


----------



## gavintc (28 Apr 2009)

W


----------



## magnatom (28 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Well a mountain bike accident - 'over the bars', has in an instant turned me from looking forward to the fun to a spectator. I broke my collar bone and will not be riding for about a month, hope I am back riding for the Trossachs event.




Oh bu%%er!  That sounds nasty Gavin! Are you ok otherwise?

I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## gavintc (28 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Oh bu%%er!  That sounds nasty Gavin! Are you ok otherwise?
> 
> I hope you recover quickly.



Thanks for the kind comment. Just very frustrating. You do not realise how important 2 arms are, till you lose the use of one. Messed up my training regime - well turbo will be cracked out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## magnatom (28 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Thanks for the kind comment. Just very frustrating. You do not realise how important 2 arms are, till you lose the use of one. Messed up my training regime - well turbo will be cracked out in a couple of weeks.



At least collar bones usually heal fairly quickly, I suppose it could have been worse.

Another silver lining is that because of your lack of training, I might be able to keep within 20 miles of you at the finish of the Trossachs Ton..... maybe!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2009)

That's terrible - how unfortunate  - does it add more evidence to prove how much more dangerous MTBing is  ? Hope it was 'only' your collar bone - not a mashed up face, broken nose etc 

4 months training to be kept for something else - Trossachs Ton ??



gavintc said:


> My wife is quite happy, she has an extra 30 mins in bed that morning before her start time.


Not now, she doesn't


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Well a mountain bike accident - 'over the bars', has in an instant turned me from looking forward to the fun to a spectator. I broke my collar bone and will not be riding for about a month, hope I am back riding for the Trossachs event.


Ouch , nasty gavintc I hope you heal fast.


----------



## gavintc (28 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> That's terrible - how unfortunate  - does it add more evidence to prove how much more dangerous MTBing is  ? Hope it was 'only' your collar bone - not a mashed up face, broken nose etc
> 
> 4 months training to be kept for something else - Trossachs Ton ??
> 
> Not now, she doesn't



Hey scoosh, I was considering this. I think there is a strong argument that you need experience to handle either bike. I have practically no MTB experience, especially at speed in a race. The marshalls were reportedly surprised at my cornering on the short road section before I entered the cross country stage, proving that I can ride the road, just not the mud. I was in 2nd place and catching him when I overcooked it. 

trossachs ton - entered


----------



## arranandy (1 May 2009)

Eventually found out my start time - 7.04. I'm looking forward to day already. Hopefully the big miles I've done in Majorca will help me along the way


----------



## Rab (1 May 2009)

7.00am start for me


----------



## magnatom (1 May 2009)

Rab said:


> 7.00am start for me



Whippet!


----------



## mcd (8 May 2009)

Rab said:


> 7.00am start for me



Me too - slightly apprehensive at being in first group! But it'll suit me better to get to the bottom of the climb sooner rather than later - so looking forward to it.

Keith (No. 102)


----------



## LeeW (12 May 2009)

I'm gonna be going off at 7:34, so highly unlikley I will see keith 
At least I will hopefully be able to smoke lots of roadies.


----------



## Rip Van (13 May 2009)

Still a bit early but the weather forecast looks OK for Sunday. http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/for...ather&traveler=0&postalcode=PH16 5AA&metric=1

(No. 53)


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2009)

Rip Van said:


> Still a bit early but the weather forecast looks OK for Sunday. http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/for...ather&traveler=0&postalcode=PH16 5AA&metric=1
> 
> (No. 53)


I looked at three different web sites and got three completely different answers but touch wood for Sunday.


----------



## arranandy (13 May 2009)

HLaB said:


> I looked at three different web sites and got three completely different answers but touch wood for Sunday.



Same here I shall come prepared for every weather eventuallity on Sunday.


----------



## mcd (13 May 2009)

Yesterday's forecast for Sunday from the BBC was looking good, but today's forecast for Sunday isn't looking so good. Best pack for all eventualities. 

Keith (No. 102)


----------



## Alves (13 May 2009)

mcd said:


> Keith (No. 102)



Don't wear too much though, the pace is a lot faster than any other ride I ever do.

Another Keith (no 67)


----------



## arranandy (13 May 2009)

Alves said:


> the pace is a lot faster than any other ride I ever do.
> 
> Another Keith (no 67)



A couple of my club mates are aiming for a sub 4 hour time!!!


----------



## gavintc (13 May 2009)

I did 4 : 05 last year and was saving myself a little toward the end as I did not know how bad the final hill was. It is easy to get sucked along in large pelotons. I know I could have gone (a little bit) harder. So a sub 4 hour is not too difficult for a club rider - remember I have not yet finished a 4th Cat race with the main peloton.


----------



## kennykool (14 May 2009)

Weather doesn't look nice but hey I love riding in the rain. Certainly won't be as nice last year

Looking for a sub 4 hour myself. Got 8 other gutys riding with me this year so don't see it being a problem.

Gonna be a great day


----------



## magnatom (14 May 2009)

I forgot that it was this weekend. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Rab (14 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> I did 4 : 05 last year and was saving myself a little toward the end as I did not know how bad the final hill was. It is easy to get sucked along in large pelotons. I know I could have gone (a little bit) harder. So a sub 4 hour is not too difficult for a club rider - remember I have not yet finished a 4th Cat race with the main peloton.



I finished last year in 4 hours seven seconds and like you I am a club rider who hasn't finished a 4th cat race yet in the main peloton (first season ).

If you get in with a good group, have a decent level of fitness and work hard on the hills 4 hours is achievable (subject of course to inclement weather!).


Robert (no. 65)


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2009)

Rab said:


> I finished last year in 4 hours seven seconds and like you I am a club rider who hasn't finished a 4th cat race yet in the main peloton (first season ).
> 
> If you get in with a good group, have a decent level of fitness and work hard on the hills 4 hours is achievable (subject of course to inclement weather!).
> 
> ...


Well done Rab. I am in a club but I've never raced and did it on my own last year, I only done it in 4h21. It was my 1st event of its type and I did feel like I paced my self too much, at the end of it I felt like I could have done another lap  and was suprised at how easy the hills were. Having said that I'll probably push too hard this year and struggle on the first hill 
With the right conditions as you've said people could easily do sub 4h.


----------



## Scoosh (14 May 2009)

Rab said:


> I finished last year in 4 hours seven seconds
> Robert (no. 65)


Now that's a good reason to be a bit p***ed off 

Give it some welly this year


----------



## Rab (14 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Now that's a good reason to be a bit p***ed off
> 
> Give it some welly this year




Oh yes.................had targeted 4 hours so I was not a happy chappy 


I am now a member of a club (wasn't last year) much fitter and going a lot better, so hopefully (weather and mechanical issues permitting) I should get in in under 4 hours


----------



## Alves (16 May 2009)

Good luck everybody!
Above all have fun though.
Keith (67) and that's not my age either before anyone asks


----------



## Rip Van (16 May 2009)

Just checked the latest weather forecast.
Looks like full Scottish summer gear for me!


----------



## fudgedog (16 May 2009)

Went up last night to register, everybody I saw seemed in good spirits weather was slightly better than in Perth where it was desperate. Bought a pair of over shoes so now sorted. Good luck to everybody and hope it is a following wind.


----------



## gavintc (16 May 2009)

We are sitting in a B&B in Pitlochry. Looks nice out of the window at present, but it rained pretty constantly last night. Heading down to registration soon.


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2009)

I still in my parents house in Dunfermline, I'll pop up to register for later. It OK'sh (dry at least here at the moment); I'm just checking out a few weather crystal balls forecast. According to one site it'll be drizzle in the AM followed by a dry spell then heavy rain in the PM, windy all the time. Another site says it'll be drizzle all day but less windy


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Give it some welly this year


Now he must of seen the weather forecast, I think I'll stick with my spd-sl's


----------



## Scoosh (16 May 2009)




----------



## Noodley (16 May 2009)

Best of luck to everyone riding this. 

I was driving up from Jedburgh today and saw quite a few cars with bikes strapped on the top/back.


----------



## magnatom (17 May 2009)

I was out on a ride yesterday and saw quite a few folk out riding n the road. I wonder if some folk were out for a gentle ride the day before.

I look forward to seeing the first posts of the returnees in about an hour and a half!


----------



## gavintc (17 May 2009)

Well, I waved them off and am heading down to the finish in a couple of hours. They started in rain, but it was easing and the weather has been dry since the start. Damp roads - certainly for the first few miles.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2009)

Not good news at all 

It appears the events has been sabotaged:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/tayside_and_central/8054215.stm

!


----------



## magnatom (17 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Not good news at all
> 
> It appears the events has been sabotaged:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/tayside_and_central/8054215.stm



Oh sh!t!  That is really really sad! I hope everyone is ok. 

I just can't put into words how angry I am to hear about that.


----------



## goo_mason (17 May 2009)

What utter, UTTER NIMBY f**kwits. I hope they're caught & sued for damages / losses to the local economy / losses to the orgainisers / riders etc.

I can't express how angry I am at idiots who would do such a thing.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2009)

I average 19.1mph if my calcs are right that's 4h15m my Official time was 4h56 
At the bottom of Schiehallion, I thought to my self that's strange there an awful lot of p'ture then as I was going down a hill at about 25mph I got one (front tyre) and there was a bit of a bend at the bottom had a little bit of a wobble and alarmed the blokes behind me but luckilly I held it. Aparently others weren't so lucky however  when I was fixing my tyre one of the blokes next said he had 5  and just reading the bbc I see somebody came off I hope they weren't hurt.


----------



## LeeW (17 May 2009)

My computer said 3:45:52 riding and the total distance I did was 73.7Mph which gives a riding avg of around 19.5mph. My 'official' time was about 4:48. I somehow managed to avoid any p*nct*r*s but had to wait just over an hour at the top of the hill where it was rather cold.


----------



## arranandy (17 May 2009)

I was another one who suffered punctures - 3 to be exact all caused by little carpets tacks. However I managed to finish OK. My computer says ride time of 4.24 but my official time was 4.57

I think I was fortunate just to suffer 3 punctures as I was talking to a guy at the end who had suffered 6 punctures

The mentality of the people who carried out this act of sabotage really beggars believe. I sincerely hope it doesn't put people off doing this event next year. It is superbly organised and marshalled


----------



## magnatom (17 May 2009)

arranandy said:


> The mentality of the people who carried out this act of sabotage really beggars believe. I sincerely hope it doesn't put people off doing this event next year. It is superbly organised and marshalled



I have been considering entering this next year. Now I am even more determined. It may have the opposite effect...


----------



## kennykool (17 May 2009)

I am absolutly RAGING about this whole debacle today.Nothing the organizers could have done to stop this!

I reached 40 miles after 2 hours and 11.....well on schedual to beat my target of 4 hours 30. Then get puncutres and am stopped fir 2 and a half hours. Ended up getting cold and couldn't be arsed with the rest of the race so I abandonned!!!!

I'll NOT be entering next year because like I said there is nothing the organizers can do to stop this..... £50 down the drain. 

I actually fear for the event as a whole next year!!!!

Have I mentioned that I an RAGING!!!!


----------



## Etape Caledonia (18 May 2009)

*Official Statement*

*Etape Caledonia: *Sunday 17th May 2009​
*Official Statement from the Organisers of the Etape Caledonia*

As organisers of the Etape Caledonia we wanted to fully update everyone of exactly what happened at this year’s event – specifically regarding the course sabotage.

A large number of carpet tacks were scattered along sections of the course, by who we can only assume to be protestors of fact that it is a fully closed roads cycling event. This safety issue was highlighted by the lead group of cyclists experiencing punctures at a specific section 43 miles into the route. Subsequently hundreds of additional cyclists also received punctures as they approached the area.

As a result of safety concerns, in co-ordination with the local police and council, we implemented immediate safety contingencies. This included temporary stopping the race mid course while the roads were made as safe as possible. Once we were satisfied with the safety of the course the event was resumed. We are continuing to work with the local police and council to get to the bottom of what happened this year and ensure it won’t happen again.

As organisers of many mass participation events, we want to wholeheartedly thank every single competitor for their amazing attitude, patience and spirit. It was an inspiration.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2009)

Two positives that came out of yesterday; it forced me to stop and I had time to take my jacket off and when I changed the front tube at least I put it on the wheel on the right way that time (it had been on the wrong way round for the first half ).


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2009)

Just fixing my p'tures  although I only had one tack in the tread, I've found 2 holes and a snakebite so far it looks like this tube could be binned.


----------



## kellis10 (20 May 2009)

Did anyone record a time for when the race restarted at the top of Schiehallion? 

My cycle computer stopped logging whilst we were held there so I only have my time to the top and the total race time. I am trying to calculate how long I was stationary at the top. I know the organisers have stated that the leaders were held for 1h25mins but can'nt claim to be a member of that elite!

Thanks 
Kellis10 (aka. Stato)


----------



## Waspie (20 May 2009)

kellis10 said:


> Did anyone record a time for when the race restarted at the top of Schiehallion?
> 
> My cycle computer stopped logging whilst we were held there so I only have my time to the top and the total race time. I am trying to calculate how long I was stationary at the top. I know the organisers have stated that the leaders were held for 1h25mins but can'nt claim to be a member of that elite!
> 
> ...



I didn't record a time, but I got held back just before the timing mat at the top of the Scheihallion climb and I reckon I was there for about 40 minutes if that's any help. (5.12 overall time, 4.11 computer time - 2 punctures at 10 mins each?)


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2009)

kellis10 said:


> Did anyone record a time for when the race restarted at the top of Schiehallion?
> 
> My cycle computer stopped logging whilst we were held there so I only have my time to the top and the total race time. I am trying to calculate how long I was stationary at the top. I know the organisers have stated that the leaders were held for 1h25mins but can'nt claim to be a member of that elite!
> 
> ...


Kellis, going by the GPS ave of 19.1mph I would have just under 4h15, my official time was just under 4:57. So I'd estimate that I was 10min to change the p'ture and 32 mins at the top of Schiehallion (my GPS output will be more accurate). I was at the pront of the pack so after watching dribs and drabs of cyclists going for it I decided to too. If I waited longer I've no idea how long it would of been and I was getting cold.

Edit: the GPS counts 54 minutes stationary but that includes a wee bit at the end.


----------



## yello (21 May 2009)

I suggest you wait until the court decides.


----------



## goo_mason (21 May 2009)

I suggest the mods remove this man's personal details immediately.

I've flagged the post up.


----------



## yello (21 May 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I've flagged the post up.



I did too. Pleased to see it's now gone.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I suggest the mods remove this man's personal details immediately.



I'm actually quite surprised how much details the media have realeased !


----------



## Noodley (21 May 2009)

His name and address are free to access in most news articles on the subject.


----------



## yello (21 May 2009)

It was the presumption of guilt that caused me to flag it.


----------



## Isla Valassi (21 May 2009)

My thread 'Etape Caledonia Sabotaged' from the 18th May seems to have disappeared....why?


----------

